# New Cottage Lodging at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
December 28, 2005

CONTACT: Bob Sprague, 906-885-5275 or Mary Dettloff, 517-335-3014

Open House Showcases New Cottage Lodging at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park

State parks and recreation officials today announced the new cottage-style lodging that now is available at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park will be unveiled to the public during a three-day open house, Jan. 6-8, from 1 to 8 p.m. EST.

Park staff will provide refreshments and tours of the facility, which has been refurbished and christened the Kaug Wudjoo (kahg-WAD'-jiw) Lodge. The Ojibwa name means "place of the crouching porcupine."

Set along the shores of Lake Superior, the four-bedroom home was built shortly after the park opened in 1945 as a residence for the park manager. Inside, guests will discover locally made cedar log beds in each bedroom, hard maple flooring throughout, a large stone fireplace and a 16-foot picture window overlooking Lake Superior. The facility accommodates up to 12 individuals and offers 1-1/2 bathrooms, a fully equipped kitchen and a laundry room. A handcrafted, eight-foot white pine dining table blends the rustic décor and reminders of the park's splendid past with modern conveniences not found anywhere else in Michigan's state park system.

Steeped in park history, Kaug Wudjoo Lodge now is available for rent, providing a unique opportunity for visitors interested in exploring Michigan's largest state park. With many miles of hiking and cross-country ski trails, a seemingly endless supply of waterfalls, the best example of primary hardwood-hemlock forest in the Midwest and 24 miles of unspoiled Lake Superior shoreline, a week's stay at Kaug Wudjoo Lodge offers an unparalleled vacation experience.

Park officials will begin taking reservations Friday, Jan. 13, at a temporary weekly rate of $1,200, plus a $50 reservation fee. Visa, MasterCard, American Express and Discover also accepted.

For more information regarding the open house or rental of the facility, contact the park headquarters at (906) 885-5275, Monday through Friday, from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. EST.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

that is a cool house right by the water little pricey but worth it just for your veiw


----------

